
Project iVe: Forensics for Vehicle Infotainment and Navigation Systems - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0DQEVgJY5k
======
DyslexicAtheist
this is a talk targeted at law enforcement which is the target audience of
their app (iVe):

at 00:05:34
([https://youtu.be/E0DQEVgJY5k?t=334](https://youtu.be/E0DQEVgJY5k?t=334)) he
says:

 _> So when we talk about connection data, you can see things like Wi-Fi
connections. Most cars these days have a Wi-Fi hot spot, so you can see
devices that have been connected over Wi-Fi, you can see devices that have
been connected over Bluetooth. Once you connect the phone, things like your
call logs, your contacts,your text messages, audio/video images, a lot of that
stuff can be present depending on the type of car it is. If you plug in a
media player,you can see things like all the file names, the modified, the
accessed,the created times.

> You won't get the actual file itself, but you'd get basically an index of
> all the files. Navigation data is pretty interesting, as well. So you get
> things like track points, that's a latitude and longitude position of
> everywhere the vehicle's been that come with timestamps, as well. You get
> previous destinations, so things like your home, your office…_

iVe can be downloaded by everybody but needs registration to work.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.berla.ivem...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.berla.ivemobile&hl=en)
<\- makes and interesting target for reversing me thinks.

